# Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mir vieleicht jemand sagen, ob es ein Programm gibt bei dem man die Temperaturanzeigen + Lüftersteuerung hat? 
Ich habs mit Speedfan versucht, aber damit kann ich nur die Temps auslesen, und nichts steuern. Und die Graka wird z.B. gar nicht angezeigt.

Und gibt es irgendwelche möglichkeiten das ich meinen PC sehr leise machen kann, wenn ich z.B. nur über nacht was runterlade? Denn so leise ist meiner nicht, weil meine tolle Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung die Gehäuselüfter immer auf 100% laufen lässt.


/Edit Ach ja und der Lüfter von meiner Graka ist auch ziemlich laut wenn er im CCC auf automatisch steht. Er dreht auf 63% (minimum) wenn er auf auto steht. Aber es reicht volkommen aus wenn ich ihn auf 40% stelle. Da ist er kaum hörbar und die Graka wird dann auch nur 10C heisser.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

Grafikkarte mit Rivatuner, Gehäuselüfter Hardwaretechnisch mit einem kleinen Zwischenstück welches den Lüfter drosselt falls es dein Mainboard nicht zulässt.  Wow! Threads von dir schießen nur so aus dem Boden/Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Genau deswegen rate ich immer von ATI4870 OC ab. Das bisschen OC bringt fast garnichts, aber im Gegensatz zur normalen Variante ist das Bios bezüglich Lüfterdrehzahl modifiziet und das Ding lauter.

Meine ATI4870 von Powercolor war wirklich sehr leise unter Last und im Idle unhörbar.

Und das mit dem Mainboard kann ich nicht glauben, zeig mir doch mal die Bioseinstellungen bezüglich deiner Lüftersteuerung. CPU-Lüfter kann ein Asus der neuen Generation im Übrigen nur steuern, wenn der Lüfter ein 4pin PWM ist, wie ich hier im Forum schon diverse male erklärt habe und da gehört dein Lüfter nicht dazu.
Das heißt, er dreht Vollgas und nichts anderes.

Edit: Und zum Gehäuse von dir, also da kannst du nicht viel erwarten. Das Ding kostet gerade mal 24 Euro. Kein Wunder, daß die verbauten Lüfter dort laut sind.
Zwei ordentliche 120er Gehäuselüfter kosten allein ja schon fast soviel wie dein Gehäuse.

Dieses Bild würde mich bei dir interessieren:


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass mich raten, ich muss von Disabled auf Enabled stellen? ^^ habs selber erst grad gesehn.

/Edit was mich noch grade auffällt ist, dass wenn ich in Speedfan den Lüfter "Speed02" auf runterstelle, gehen beide meiner lüfter langsamer (hab da aber von Speed01-04, bei den anderen passiert nix). Das ist mir aber vorher nicht aufgefallen.

Am schönsten währe es aber, wenns voll automatisch passiert. Dass das Bios die lüfter einfach aufs minimum runterschraubt wenn keine belastung da ist. (Den CPU Lüfter kann ich gar nicht verstellen mit speedfan)


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also, mit Speedfan kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich nutze wirklich sehr, sehr wenig Tools und bin eigentlich eher der Purist, der in solchen Fällen alles über Bios macht.

Zum Thema CPU-Fan. An deiner Stelle würde ich garnicht erst daran denken, daß Ding anzurühren und hier an der Drehzahl herumspielen. Wenn du willst, daß er vom Bios gesteuert wird, dann brauchst du wie schon erwähnt, einen 4pin PWM Lüfter. 

Sowas z.b.:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a238728.html

Dann könntest du im Bios bei CPU Q-Fan auf Enabled stellen und dein Mainboard kann deinen CPU-Lüfter je nach Temparatur dynamisch steuern.
Dein Mugen hat aber eine 3pin Lüfter verbaut. Der kann nicht gesteuert werden bei dir, weil dem Mainboard das vierte Signale (Tacho) fehlt, was aber bei den neuen Asus-Modellen unbedingt benötigt wird. 

Die Gehäuselüfter können aber 3pin sein. Die kannst du dann dynamisch regeln lassen, in dem du im Bios unter Chassis Q-Fan auf enabled stellst.
Dann sollte dein Mainboard die Lüfter automatisch anpassen können. Das ganze passiert dann über die Spannung (3,3V, 5V, 12V). 

Hier kann es jedoch zu einem Problem je nach verwendeten Lüfter kommen. Ich konnte bei der Asus-Lüftersteuerung schon oft beobachten, daß bereits ab 5V die Lüfter nicht mehr andrehten. Man musste ihnen einen kleinen Klaps geben, um sie zum andrehen zu ermuntern.

Bei einer Lüftersteuerung über Netzteil hab ich das Phänomen noch nie beobachten können. Deswegen ziehe ich persönlich auch diese Variante vor. Mein BQuiet macht das wirklich sehr gut. 

Aber generell macht dein Mainboard alles automatisch, sofern aktiviert. Bei CPU muss 4pin vorhanden sein und Gehäuselüfter können 3pin sein.
Was mich wundert ist, daß du bei dir anscheinend garkeine Profile einstellen kannst, wie etwa bei meinem alten Asus. Also "performance", "optimal" oder etwa "silent".

Oder poppen diese Optionen gar erst auf, wenn du auf enabled stellst?


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

CPU Kühler hab ich den:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=669&apop=2

Hab extra einen genommen wo ein wenig teurer und größer ist. Und hab auch drauf geachtet das der lüfter (auf den CPU schaut) und nicht seitlich auf die Kühlrippen bläst, damit meine NB auch mit gekühlt wird weils draufbläst. Also mein CPU lüfter is ganz in ordnung (denk ich).

Zum Gehäuse: Ich weis das es "fast" das billigste war. Dennoch gefällt mir sowas besser als was mit 5000 lichter und blinkzeugs. Und es hat immerhin vorne und Hinten zwei 120mm lüfter von XILENCE (bei denen hab ich mich auch informiert). Es sind zwar die billgisten, waren aber im vergleich mit anderen Produkten genau so leise und kühlend (luftdurchfluss). Mein vordere lüfter zieht die luft von ausen rein (bläst ihn dazu noch über die festplatte was ich persönlich gut finde). Und der Hintere bläst die Warme luft wieder raus. Dan hat mein Gehäuse auf der seite (genau wo der CPU lüfter ist) löcher wo man richtig merkt, das der CPU lüfter Luft reinzieht. Und unten neben dem Graka-Lüfter sind auch nochmal Löcher wo die Luft angezogen wird (merkt man wenn man die Hand drüber legt). 

Noch ein paar Bilder das ihr wisst von was ich spreche (sagt mir dann auch ob ich mit meinen Überlegungen richtig lag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man wie der Lüfter mit auf die NB bläst. (ich denke zumindest mal das das die ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klos 

Ich weis nicht genau was du mit "Mugen" meinst, aber die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten werden ja in Speedfan angezeigt (In everest auch). Im moment ist das (CPU 1318RPM / Gehäuse #1 1467RPM / Gehäuse #2 1308RPM)

Und nochmal danke für die ganzen Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit ich weis, die verkablung im PC und die ganzen Kabel ausenrum sind SCHRECKLICH! Aber darum werde ich mich heute bzw. morgen kümmern ^.^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Nicht zum Thema , interessiert mich trotzdem °_° 

Was  für ne Cam hast du? Bilder sehen ja (für mich zumindest) gut aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nicht zum Thema , interessiert mich trotzdem °_°
> 
> Was  für ne Cam hast du? Bilder sehen ja (für mich zumindest) gut aus..
> 
> ...



Die da: (Fujifilm FinePix A610)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist heute nicht mal mehr so teuer, hab ich jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr.
Hab die Größe (qualität) von 6 Megapixel auf 0,3 Megapixel runter gestellt damit die Bilder schön klein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Edit äehmm, ich find die jetzt in google auf die schnelle für 180&#8364;... kann aber irgendwie nicht sein da ich vor nem Jahr so 100&#8364; bezahlt hab =/ *neuware aber*


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Okay , und der genaue Name ist? :X


Fujifilm .... ?_


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Habs oben editiert *vergessn* 

@topic

Painschkes, was hälst du von der belüftung meines PC´s?


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Danke fürs Editieren °_°

Also , ich find´s "normal". Nicht besonders verlegt , aber auch nicht schlecht - ordentlicher als in anderen PC´s die ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe.. Und solange die Temps passen ist doch (abgesehen davon das du die Kabel ordentlich verlegen "kannst") alles gut , oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Du scheinst das mit dem Lüfter noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Das mit dem Mugen war eine Verwechslung. Du hast diesen Lüfter hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a237601.html

Wenn du auf die Beschreibung schaust, dann siehst du, daß es sich um einen 3pin Lüfter handelt. Natürlich ist der Lüfter deines Kühlers nicht schlecht. Aber auch wenn er 300 Euro kosten würde, dein Mainboard kann ihn nicht steuern. Das Ding läuft volle Drehzahl. 

Du brauchst für deinen Kühler einen 4pin PWM Lüfter. Es scheitert also ganz einfach am Anschluß.

Da muss zwingend 4pin PWM verbaut sein, eben wie jener, den ich dir oben gepostet habe. Sonst ist Essig mit Lüftersteuerung.

Die Gehäuselüfter scheinen ganz gut zu sein. Zumindest von der Lautstärke. Dennoch gibt es auch hier bei weitem besseres. Das Lager der Lüfter kann für den Preis nichts besonderes sein. Außerdem sind es 80 mm Lüfter. Die brauchen auch mehr Drehzahl, als ein 120 mm. Sonderlich viel Fördermenge haben die kleinen Dinger auch nicht.


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Sry, da hab ich mich vertahn. Hinten ist ein 80mm, vorne ein 120mm. Und ok, ich weis jetzt was du meinst. 

Der CPU lüfter stört mich ja gar net, wenn ich über speedfan (testweise) die gehäuselüfter auf 0% schalte (d.h. die gehn aus) und den graka lüfter auf minimum stelle (20%) dan hört man den CPU lüfter sogut wie nicht. Ich denke mal das ist weil er so groß ist ^^ Der stört ja netmal richtig.

Das einzige was mich stört sind die gehäuselüfter auf VOLLER drehzahl (genau so wie der graka lüfter dauerhaft auf 63% wenn se im idle ist) wenn der PC z.B. nur übernacht was runterlädt. Deswegen fragte ich ja nach einem Programm, mit dem ich die auf einen klick steuern kann. (Und über Speedfan und im CCC kann ich ja auch die % der lüfter verstelln) aber das ist immer so umständlich. Wie gesagt, am liebsten hätt ichs automatisch. Aber das geht ja anscheinend nicht.

Also kennt jemand ein Programm wo ich mir z.B. Profile anlegen kann wie die Lüfter meiner Graka und die meines Gehäuses langsamer machen bzw. schneller?


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also, wenn die Graka im Idle bei 63% rumgurkt, dann scheint das aber ein rechter Scheiß zu sein. Aber von dem bei dir verbauten Lüfter hab ich bisher eh nur negatives gehört. Der Standardlüfter der ATI regelt im Idle auf 13% runter und das Ding ist unhörbar. Unter Last ging er bei mir dann automatisch auf 23% hoch. Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß der GPU-Lüfter bei dir auch keine PWM-Steuerung hat.

Sowas kauft man sich nicht

Aber die beiden Gehäuselüfter kannst du ja über dein Mainboard automatisch regeln lassen. Gibt es im Bios bei dir nun eigentlich Profile, wenn du die Steuerung aktivierst?

Programme kenn ich wie gesagt keine, weil ich sowas nicht brauche. Meine PC's sind immer leise.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da wird hier bestimmt jemand anderes noch Auskunft geben können. Mich wundert es allerdings, daß man über Speedfan keine Profile machen kann.


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Lüftersteuerung meiner Graka ist halt net so toll.... 
Aber an sich läuft meine Karte ja gut. Und "scheißse" find ich sie auch nicht ^.^

Wenn ich jetzt die Lüfter der Graka auf 40% (manuell) einstelle, geht sie gerade mal von 50C Idle auf 53-54C Idle.
(bei 40% ist die Graka sogut wie nicht mehr hörbar und der PC ist flüsterleise wenn die Gehäuselüfter auf 50% stehn)


/Edit

Was mir da noch einfällt. Als ich meinen CPU per EPU-6 Engine übertaktet hab, hat es ja teilweise anderes zeug auch mit eingestellt. z.B. wenns auf energiesparen war, dann hats auch die lüfter gedrosselt. Aber als ich gemerkt hab, das der PC bei benchmarks nicht stabil läuft (mit der epu-6 engine übertaktung), hab ich per bios übertaktet, Und naja, ist ja klar das jetzt EPU nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Graka ist nicht scheiße. Aber der auf ihr befindliche Lüfter scheint absluter Mist zu sein, nach allem was man so liest und hört.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² so wie ich das sehe würde ich mal ein bischen entstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anstonsten denk ich wirds schon passen. Ich nehm mal an, dass der Lüfter vorne reinsaugt und der hinten rausbläst? So sollte es nämlich an sich sein. Den Lüfter kenne ich garnicht den du da hast, scheint aber auch was ordentliches zu sein. Ich selbst hab nen Mugen, ist auch ein Lüfter von Scythe. Da du nicht wusstest was Klos damit meint: Klick mich

edit: Argh - hab eben gelesen, dass du ja schon geschrieben hast, dass vorne gesaugt und hinten geblasen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Dezember 2008)

^.^ Hehe, danke für die Info´s.  Der Mugen schaut auf den ersten blick auch nicht schlecht aus. Aber ich wollte halt einen wo auf die NB ein bisschen mit draufbläst. Ich denk mal das is ganz nützlich.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja klar, das ist nie schlecht, aber mein Mainboard hat da nen gescheiten Kühler drauf (Asus Rampage Formula). Der Mugen ist glaub ich nochmal n Tick größer als deiner, mir wars wichtig, dass genügen Luft für OC vorhanden ist. 

Deiner ist auch ein super Lüfter, keine Frage. Scythe hat meiner Meinung nach nur gute Lüfter, bis auf den Kama Cross, der ist absoluter Scheiß!


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich grad mal noch ein wenig schlau gemacht,

was haltet ihr von diesem GPU-Kühler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=166

Meint ihr der ist Leise? Denn laut beschreiben soll er sehr leise und gut kühlend sein.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2009)

Hab keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Ding. Hier ein Test:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung

Hier noch ein Test vom anderen, welcher dir ja schon gepostet wurde:

http://eiskaltmacher.de/portal/index.php?o...8&Itemid=53

Ich persönlich würde zum zweiten tendieren.


----------

